# Cpc-a - newly certified



## jcnewsome (Apr 24, 2013)

My name is Chad i'm a CPC-A looking to get my feet wet.  Every job I see posted wants 1-3 experience.  Does anyone know of any company in North Carolina that will hire, newly certified employees


----------



## cmotard (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm having the same problem and in North Carolina as well.  I'm just trying to get my foot in the door by answering phones or something along those lines but they still want experience.


----------



## CL Holloway (Apr 24, 2013)

One thing you may consider is appying to be an apprentince and/or intern.  I know you can sign up through AAPC.  This is a good way to gain experience.  You may not get paid for it but at least you will may knowledge, experience and references and who knows you may gain an opportunity from that avenue. 

Best wishes


----------



## ThreeStarsLoki (Apr 24, 2013)

Ditto to CL Holloway as that is how I got started. Contact those companies and ask to speak with management in the coding departments to find out if they offer internships. I had applied for a regular posted position and during my interview they offered to bring me in as an intern first since I was a fresh new CPC-A that had no formal coding experience. The pay wasn't great, nor were benefits available, but after that 90 days of internship I was hired in permanently. I wouldn't have known about the intern program had I not been interviewed.

Best Regards!


----------



## mvmoore (Apr 26, 2013)

I've been applying for over a year, with not so much as an interview. I have attempted to contact Project Xtern employers and have received no response. I can not give up, but it is debilitating to be completely ignored.


----------

